# Kittens have claimed the Christmas tree as their own!



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if the tree will get actual decorations this year!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Kittens 1; Jennifer 0. I think the game is O-VER!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your cat must think you've put this tree there just for him/her and is thinking how wonderful you are.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Our old kitty Heather thought we brought the outside inside for her when we brought in the tree. Promptly urinated right on our new hardwood floors. Blah.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow that is one mighty handsome tree decoration!
Oh what fun ha ha! He looks as though he is having a great time and getting right into the Christmas spirit. Love it


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, I can usually find them in the tree at most times these days.
Those pictures are actually of 2 different cats, they are brothers and look a lot alike!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're both beautiful boys.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah-Ha! What is it about these Orange tabby boys? My daughter has one and he is still a total clown at 5 yrs old. Fetches, do total flip-flops in the air and an all round nut. He gives her such joy, & will climb the Christmas tree as soon as it is set up. He follows her around her house like a dog and vocal. He is such a Hoot to watch.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They really are characters!
These 2 guys are the friendliest cats I've ever owned. Most of my other cats have been very anti-social, only liking people that lived with them. These 2 are more like dogs. It must be their "golden" color!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! Maybe you could consider leaving the tree up year-around....just for them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You just have a "CAT" themed tree this year, very original! Hang sachels of catnip and watch it come to life!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Our housemate family's cat also loves the tree. :roflmao:


----------

